# memoria ram



## criscob83 (Nov 19, 2005)

hay alguna forma de arreglar una memoria ram??? tengo una de 256 jalaba bien cuando la conecto en mi computadora al inciar windows me dice que estan dañados algunos archivos
tengo otra de 128 esa si jala bien


----------



## MaMu (Nov 19, 2005)

El problema de las Ram, es que muchas veces estas fallan cuando se escribe en la porción física de memoria, la cual está dañada. Yo he probado un par de veces en desoldar algunas pastillas y resoldarlas (presentaban soldaduras frias). Puedes probar tu tambien, pero ojo!, mucha paciencia y cuidado.

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Nov 26, 2005)

criscob83 dijo:
			
		

> hay alguna forma de arreglar una memoria ram??? tengo una de 256 jalaba bien cuando la conecto en mi computadora al inciar windows me dice que estan dañados algunos archivos
> tengo otra de 128 esa si jala bien



Tu quieres saber si la memoria está dañada? o quieres recuperar tus archivos?

El caso que expone Mamu te servirá si el problema es de hardware y de una mala soldadura,  pero no solucionará la cuestión si el archivo se dañó por haber quitado la memoria de la PC sin antes haberla 'desconectado'...

Tambien puede haber ocurrido que al conectarla o al transportarla alguna descarta estática haya dañado a la misma.

Si tu memoria funciona bien  pero el problema es que los archivos se leyeron mal, te doy un par de consejos que permitirán saber si la memoria sigue bien pero no podrán recuperar tus archivos.

Usando wl software Winhex puedes escribir todos 1s en la memoria, luego todos 0's.... 

A continuacion , formatea la misma nunevamente y pide a windows hacer un scandisk de la misma.

Si el Scandisk te marca los sectores como malos, ahi recien yo intentaría por ver si es alguna soldadura fría....


----------

